# Door installation



## FELIS-ITY (Oct 2, 2007)

I am looking for someone to install a metal exterior door/frame/locks (and remove old door/frame) on my kennel. I will purchase the door and new knobs/deadbolt, I just need the install. I tried to get Lowes to install my door, but they refused because I have a metal door frame ie commercial. (metal building). PM me if you are interested and get me an estimate. Thanks.


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

pm sent


----------

